# Adiviná dónde está XXI ... Mayores de edad en el Foro



## uruguay360

Arrancamos con la mayoría de edad, ya subo lo que tengo... Percyyyyy, mande la vuelta para todooooossss !!!


----------



## NicoBolso

*Adivina dónde está XXI: [título reservado para edición XXII]*

Súbditos, armen esto. 

Quiero café.


----------



## NicoBolso

Creo que los dos reabrimos el boliche al mismo tiempo, ahora hay dos.


----------



## uruguay360

noooo! bueno, usté tiene prerrogativas, borre cualquiera pero, por favor, mantenga el !Mayores de edad en el foro"


----------



## NicoBolso

Ya conseguimos la habilitación para tirar la pared entre los dos boliches. Ahora le doy la mano para saludarlo y me da discretamenta la "ayudita" para mantener el nombre de la edición XXI.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

:lol:


apronteeeeeeeeeee



Cafe Brasil in Montevideo por Ed2go, en Flickr


----------



## uruguay360

sesese, claroooo !!!


----------



## uruguay360

quedó bien el boliche ehhh?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

jajaja seeeeeeeee


que bueno que ya se reabra el "espacio para la tercera edad"

arranque troesma!!! aunque esta vacio el boliche.


----------



## Tatito

Buenasssssssssssssssssssssss... que nivel, dos Boliches abiertos al mismo tiempo uno al lado del otro!!! Y ahora es uno solo!!! :banana:

Felicidades por la mayoría de edad a todos los asiduos contertulios de este modesto recinto... 


Me quedo por acá un rato a tomarme una grappamiel con dos hielitos mientras aparece algún amigo 


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Wake up! Tatito

Hay que arreglar todo que esta noche se llena de clientes!


----------



## Tatito

Nooo, me tomé toda la botella de grappamiel y me quedé dormido en la barra! Menos mal que caíste vos Cacho antes que el Troésma o Pablito! 


.


----------



## SebaFun

Nortito no puede entrar acà!!!!:banana:

Se acabò la persecuta que nos tenìa acostumbrados SuperYo persiguiendo pendejos:lol:


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!




----------



## SebaFun

"0" ó "3" llevàs?:rofl:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

donde anda la muchachada...?

mepa que el troesma tenia frio y no se movio de al lado del horno :lol:


----------



## Tatito

Yo creo que la gente debe estar tomando algo e algún boliche de moda en la rambla, al aire libre en una terracita aprovechando este clima tan hermoso.


.


----------



## uruguay360

de ninguna manera !!! tamos viendo la película del 4 ...
Acá tiene ... esperemos que el acertijo atraiga a mucha gente...


----------



## Tatito

Hamelín?? Tiene que atraer gente o ratones este acertijo?? :lol::lol:


.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

¿Público o privado?


----------



## Tatito

Al sur o al norte del Río Negro?? :lol:


.


----------



## uruguay360

jejejejeej


----------



## Tatito

Bueno... voy!!! Rural del Prado, dentro del barrio Prado, Montevideo, fuera de los boulevares 

Gané??


(no me va a preguntar a cuál de los pabellones pertenece, no?? :nuts


.


----------



## uruguay360

se jugó !


----------



## Tatito

Usté dice que meta acertijo nomás o espero que _el Cacho_ nos lo confirme como acertada?? jejeje


.


----------



## uruguay360

NOOOOOOO, METALÉ NOMÁ DON TATTONEEE !!! A LO GUAPO NOMÁ. DONDE ALGUIEN DIGA ALGO LO SACAMO A LOS TIRONE COMO PEINANDO UN NEGRO !!!


----------



## Tatito

Jejejeje...

Bueno, le damo entonces... no tiene mucho misterio, fijesé...











.


----------



## uruguay360

tomá ! barrio costero? Garibaldi?


----------



## Tatito

Barrio costeril si señor...

Garibaldi no


.


----------



## uruguay360

Gonzalo Ramírez ?


----------



## Tatito

No es Gonzalo Ramirez... pero podría ser perfectamente, jeje.


.


----------



## uruguay360

Parque Rodó? y con esto le digo buenas noches...


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Parque Rodó? y con esto le digo buenas noches...


No es Parque Rodó, pero le diré que no anda para nada lejos...

Le dejo una ampliación y me despido yo también, que descanse 










.


----------



## uruguay360

paaa, nunca lo vide ... Punta Carretas, Don Tatito ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Buceo?

Tuve que soplar la respuesta a tatito, si no la anterior no la acertaban. :lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Siii, ya me dí cuenta Cachi ... :lol::lol:


----------



## Tatito

Buenos díasssss... Punta Carretas es correcto Troésma, tire la calle y listo...


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

21 de setiembre mijo!!!


----------



## Tatito

No está lejos... pero no es 21.


.


----------



## uruguay360

paralela? bLANCA DEL tABARÉ?


----------



## uruguay360

DISCULPEN, QUIZÁS NO SEA el lugar, pero... qué servicio se puede utilizar para colgar audio ? que sea soportado por el foro... digo.


----------



## Tatito

No es paralela a 21, es perpendicular... 


.


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> DISCULPEN, QUIZÁS NO SEA el lugar, pero... qué servicio se puede utilizar para colgar audio ? que sea soportado por el foro... digo.


Mmmm... audio no tengo idea Edu, a no ser Youtube no se, seguramente alguno de los muchachos tenga la respuesta. Podés preguntarlo en Charlas de café que capaz pasa mas gente que por acá.



.


----------



## NicoBolso

uruguay360 said:


> DISCULPEN, QUIZÁS NO SEA el lugar, pero... qué servicio se puede utilizar para colgar audio ? que sea soportado por el foro... digo.


¿Soundcloud?


----------



## uruguay360

al sur de Ellauri ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

uhhhh


se imaginan el boliche con musica!!!!


----------



## uruguay360

seeee ! Música y audio en general Cachi, estaría fenómeno, yo digo uno que despliegue el audio aquí nomás sin tener que ir hasta el sitio de aslojamiento... estaría fenómeno. Supongo que es un tema de implementación que viene desde arriba , de los admin generales, pero me gustaría saber si hay un sitio donde chequear todos los tags que soportsa el foro.


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> al sur de *Ellauri* ?


Al sur de donde me dijo?? esquina qué?? 


.


----------



## SebaFun

uruguay360 said:


> seeee ! Música y audio en general Cachi, estaría fenómeno, yo digo uno que despliegue el audio aquí nomás sin tener que ir hasta el sitio de aslojamiento... estaría fenómeno. Supongo que es un tema de implementación que viene desde arriba , de los admin generales, pero me gustaría saber si hay un sitio donde chequear todos los tags que soportsa el foro.


Algo bien relax, para relajarme y ponerme cómodo, como buen divo que soy...


----------



## uruguay360

Ellauri esquina 21 !! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Ellauri esquina 21 !! :banana::banana::banana:


No, es Ellauri casi casi Montero en realidad, pero se la voy a dar por correcta, jejeje.

Avanti...


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

lo esperamos troesmüller!!!


----------



## uruguay360

Ahiiii voooyyy !!!


----------



## uruguay360

Lo tenés a Oddone ?? espero que no ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

interior?


----------



## uruguay360

No Cachi, Montevideo.


----------



## Pablito28

Güenass... a la pelota que lindo acertijo.

¿Fuera de los bvares, Troesma?


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Pablito, no, dentro.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

a le pelota...

zona parque rodo?


----------



## uruguay360

No es PR.


----------



## Pablito28

¿Esto es lo que me habías comentado el otro día Edu?

¿Zona S u W?


----------



## uruguay360

Y ... más bien zona W


----------



## SebaFun

Libertador?


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Seba! no... no es Libertador...


----------



## Pablito28

Güenass... ¿cómo anda la barra del peine fino?

¿Será por mi zona de influencia o inmediaciones?


----------



## uruguay360

Sale ampliacionnnnnnn


----------



## Pablito28

¿Vio mi pregunta Troesma?


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhh, no, llegó justito cuando posteaba yo ... y... yo diría que sí, que es por su zona de influencia...:naughty:


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Quién pintó ese mamarracho?


----------



## Pablito28

¿Hmm... al W o al E de Agraciada?


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Don Nico ...Un esquizofrénico ... al E, Pablínez ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

me perdí...

ya sebamos el barrio?


----------



## Pablito28

¿Al S de Vilardebó?


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Cachi... no lo hemos dicho todavía pero ... es AL S de VILARDEBO, AL E DE AGRACIADA, DENTRO DE LOS BULEVARES ... EN EL AREA DE INFLUENCIA DEL MAESTRO DELOS MAESTROS.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

goes? jacinto vera?


----------



## Pablito28

Jajajaja... ¿San Fructuoso o Alfredo García Morales?


----------



## uruguay360

Ninguna de las dos Pablito, ni tampoco Goes ni Jacinto Vera...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Perpendicular a Vilardebó, Troesma?


----------



## uruguay360

Nono, paralela, tamo ahí ... se cae, se cae ...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Entre Ríos, Santa Fe?


----------



## uruguay360

Jjejeje, acertó ! Entre Ríos entre Agraciada y Gral Palleja ! casi Agraciada, en realidad, no lo había visto al Pasaje Oddone, existía la posibilidad que me tirara lejos el bochín de una... su turno maestro,...


----------



## uruguay360

Guenasss !!! esperemos lo que trae don Pablínez, les voy sacando los capuccinos ...


----------



## Pablito28

Güenass... para la tarde sale acertijo, mientras tanto si tiene algo tire nomás Troesma así despuntamos el vicio


----------



## uruguay360

me fijo, creo que no, ando laburando rapidito ... esperamos lo suyo !


----------



## Pablito28

Cuando lo vi desde la calle me pareció más interesante, pero observándolo desde la vereda no me pareció todo lo interesante que pensaba, en fin, ahí va.





​


----------



## uruguay360

paaaa,es el mismo que he tenido toda la intención de sacarle en estos días ???? Centenario esquina Estero Bellaco ??


----------



## Pablito28

Jejeje... para que le voy a decir que no si sí... avanti que es su turno Troesma


----------



## uruguay360

uhhh, perdone, justo andaba por sacarle... me fijo que sale...


----------



## SebaFun

Venden helados en el boliche? se acerca el tiempo!


----------



## uruguay360

helados de pizza tenemos !


----------



## NicoBolso

Exijo reunión de boliche.


----------



## SebaFun

Reunión real? o reunión acá virtual en el boliche?


----------



## uruguay360

diga Don Nico...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

presente...


----------



## Tatito

Presente... hay alguien??


.


----------



## uruguay360

hay si !


----------



## Tatito

Nas noches Troésma, como anda?? Tenemos acertijo?? 


.


----------



## uruguay360

y... en fin... uste no tiene nadita? ?


----------



## Tatito

A ver...










.


----------



## SebaFun

Presente! Plaza pública?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Me suena que alguna vez lo vi o fotografíe ¿Plaza de los Bomberos?


----------



## Tatito

Puede que lo hayas visto Emilio si... quién sabe, jeje.

No es por la Plaza de los Bomberos... te diría que está bastante lejos de ahí.


.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

no es en el PArque Batlle ?


----------



## Tatito

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> no es en el PArque Batlle ?


Lejos de ahí también. Ni parque ni plaza.


.


----------



## SebaFun

Belvedere?


----------



## Tatito

No es Belvedere, pero estas mas cerca que Emilio.


.


----------



## Xavimvd

No está al lado de la estación de tren de Sayago?


----------



## Tatito

Xavimvd said:


> No está al lado de la estación de tren de Sayago?


Bingo Xavi... esfectivamente está al lado de la estación de Sayago.

Tu turno 


.


----------



## Xavimvd

Bueno, ahí va mi primer enigma :nuts:


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Embajada de Chile?


----------



## Xavimvd

NicoBolso said:


> ¿Embajada de Chile?


No, como bien dice el monumento, guarda vinculación con Chile, pero no está en la embajada ni en los alrededores (Ciudad Vieja).


----------



## Pablito28

¿Arturo Prat y rambla Armenia?


----------



## SebaFun

Nadie se dió cuenta que el edificio de atrás es el BHU? Me juego por Fernandez Crespo y pongámosle, colonia?


----------



## Xavimvd

SebaFun said:


> Nadie se dió cuenta que el edificio de atrás es el BHU? Me juego por Fernandez Crespo y pongámosle, colonia?


Me salió bien la trampilla del corte de la foto, no Seba, no es el BHU y no está cerca de 18 de Julio!



Pablito28 said:


> ¿Arturo Prat y rambla Armenia?


Exacto Pablito, está tal cual donde decís! Te toca!


----------



## SebaFun

Y que edificio es ese?!


----------



## Sebas-1992

Supongo que la Free Zone.


----------



## Xavimvd

SebaFun said:


> Y que edificio es ese?!


Hace algunos minutos me tiré hasta allí y saqué estas fotos: ¡los edificios que se ven son los de la rambla misma!


----------



## SebaFun

sebas-1992 said:


> Supongo que la Free Zone.


:yes: Ahora caigo!


Xavimvd said:


> Hace algunos minutos me tiré hasta allí y saqué estas fotos: ¡los edificios que se ven son los de la rambla misma!


Impecable aportekay: La free era definitivamente!


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Xavi, bienvenido al hilo ! (un poco tarde, ya sè, ya sè !!!) quien les dice que no encuentre algo para subir...


----------



## SebaFun

^^Xavi ya subió, ahora le toca a Mafia28


----------



## uruguay360

Qué lkes parece si arrancamos con ésta que la estaba debiendo ...


----------



## SebaFun

BPS o cerca?


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Seba... no, no es cerca...


----------



## Tatito

Que lindas líneas y que bien están las ventanitas... Montevideo??


.


----------



## uruguay360

:hug: Feliz cumpleaños Tatito !!! :hug:


----------



## SebaFun

^^Hoy cumplís años Tatito?


Feliz cumple!!!!!kay:

PD: Deberían poner en sticky de nuevo el hilo de cumples, porque nos hemos perdido muchos y la costumbre de saludar...


----------



## uruguay360

Montevideo, muy prolijo todo, verdad? le repito, feliz cumple tatín !!!


----------



## Pablito28

Güenass... hoy tenemos menú especial dado el cumple de Tatiño, _crepes_ y como no podía ser de otra manera el Percy se vistió para la ocasión, miren que facha...












Fuente.-​


¿Edificio educativo, Troesma?


----------



## uruguay360

Edificio educativo es correctoooo !!! me voy a servir una cosita...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Jardín de infantes?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

centro troesma?


no hay nada para ir "calentando el garguero"? que estamos de fiesta!!!


----------



## uruguay360

Hola, perdonen la demora, andaba trabajando... no es un Jardín de Infantes y no es en el centro...


----------



## Xavimvd

Es una UTU??


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Xavi, no, no es.


----------



## SebaFun

Por la prolijidad parece una escuela o colegio, estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## uruguay360

Está en lo cierto.. sí señor !!


----------



## Pablito28

¿Dentro de los bvares, Troesma?


----------



## uruguay360

Sì, dentro !


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Cordon?


----------



## uruguay360

Nop, tampoco Cachi.


----------



## Pablito28

¿Barrio costero, Troesma?


----------



## uruguay360

de ninguna manera Don Pablito ...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Al S o al W?


----------



## uruguay360

Pablito, está dentro de los bulevares, o sea que recordando esa limitante, está al E .


----------



## uruguay360

vaaamoooooosssss !! que no decaigaaaaaa !!!


----------



## charruchi

si no fuera por los arbolitos, que no los recuerdo, y por el color, sería mi escuela de la infancia, en la calle Gustavo Gallinal, en La Figurita.........


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

a ver si traigo gente...


Asado In Uruguay 007 por pacecharging, en Flickr


----------



## charruchi

nooo, a esta hora NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SebaFun

Por la aguada?


----------



## uruguay360

Bué... don Cachorri con esa humildá que lo carateriza le dió de yeno, mire ... es la Escuela N 11 (es así, no¨?) en Gallinal esquina Rodríguez Larreta, su turno Don Cachorri !!!


----------



## Tatito

Santos Chinchulines!!! Como está esa parrilla... ppfff... 

Gracias a todos los que pasaron por acá a saludarme por mi cumple también, se les agradece pila, aunque no se les agradece que no me hayan dejado ni un solo _creppe_ de los que hizo _el Percy_ hno:


:lol::lol:


Parque Rodó??


.


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


>


Traigooooooo...


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

acertó "don cachorri" dijo el troesma...aguardamos su turno, y ya estamos todos llenitos de semejante parrillada!!! 

un heladito no vendria nada mal para bajar :lol:


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> acertó "don cachorri" dijo el troesma



Nunca leí el post del Troésma :crazy:


.


----------



## charruchi

uruguay360 said:


> Bué... don Cachorri con esa humildá que lo carateriza le dió de yeno, mire ... es la Escuela N 11 (es así, no¨?) en Gallinal esquina Rodríguez Larreta, su turno Don Cachorri !!!


 
uuuyy que loco!! está muy buena mi escuela. cuando yo iba era la N11 Abraham Lincoln en la mañana y la N164 Dresda Rossi de Roger Balet en la tarde, ahora es la 11 pero de tiempo completo, ahí van mis sobrinas !! se ve en muy buen estado......
lamentablemente no puedo postear nada porque el internet de mi trabajo no admite el 99% de los sitios web, e incluso casi nunca puedo ver fotos en el foro, así que cedo mi lugar al que quiera o pueda!!


----------



## Fernando A

Guenasss
Me trajo el olorcito a esa parrillada, pero no tengo la cedula y no me animaba a entrar.

Como dice que es para mayores.....


----------



## uruguay360

naaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!! pase, pase Don Fernado, le saco algo para picar, creo que tengo alguna cosita pa acertijiar ...


----------



## Tatito

Yo tengo algo... se puede??









.


----------



## Fernando A

Prado ?


----------



## Tatito

No es Prado Nando... 


.


----------



## uruguay360

Centrooooooooo !!!


----------



## Tatito

Sabe que no?? Pero este mismo arquitécto tiene obras en el Centro si...


.


----------



## uruguay360

no me diga? un Laconich ? dentro de los bulevares?


----------



## Tatito

Jeje... no es un Laconich, pero es uno de los conocidos. Estamos fuera de los bulevares...


.


----------



## Tatito

.


----------



## SebaFun

Al norte de la ciudad o al este?


----------



## Tatito

Estamos al N



.


----------



## Tatito

Se terminó lo de la parrilla y se fueron todos? Son unos interesados...


----------



## Fernando A

Belvedere?


----------



## Tatito

No es por mi barrio don Nando 



.


----------



## charruchi

es sobre Agraciada?


----------



## Fernando A

Sayago


----------



## Tatito

charruchi said:


> es sobre Agraciada?


No señor...



Fernando A said:


> Sayago


Si señor... tiene idea de donde dentro de esta populosa barriada? 


.


----------



## Fernando A

No es en la iglesia que pusiste una vez en el hilo de proas y esquinas?


----------



## Fernando A

Ya me fije y no es la que yo decia
Sayago y Elias regules

De cualquier manera voy con la misma esquina


----------



## Tatito

Fernando A said:


> No es en la iglesia que pusiste una vez en el hilo de proas y esquinas?


No es allí. No es una iglesia y no está en una esquina... 


.


----------



## Fernando A

Por Avda. Garzon ?


----------



## Tatito

No está sobre ninguna avenida, digamos que la edificación da a una calle pero esta fachada es posterior y se ve desde otro lugar.

Voy con un ampliación mayor?

.


----------



## Fernando A

no da a a una calle, o no da a una calle importante?

De cualquier manera hay que nombrar una calle

Voy con Cno Ariel

A mi la ampliacion no me va a servir de mucho, igual, pero no esta de mas


----------



## Tatito

Fernando A said:


> no da a a una calle, o no da a una calle importante?
> 
> De cualquier manera hay que nombrar una calle
> 
> Voy con Cno Ariel
> 
> A mi la ampliacion no me va a servir de mucho, igual, pero no esta de mas


Da a una calle si, me refería a que esta fachada que yo fotografié es la posterior y no da a esa calle, sino que se ve desde otro lugar (no calle)...

No está por Ariel pero está bastante cerca... 

No te suena?











.


----------



## Fernando A

No tengo idea

Propios?


----------



## Tatito

Está entre Ariel y Propios, pero por ninguna de ellas.


.


----------



## Fernando A

Elias Regules no es ?

Perpendicular supongo a Propios ?


----------



## Tatito

No es Elias Regules,y efectivamente, es perpendicular (o casi) a Propios...


.


----------



## Fernando A

28 de febrero


----------



## Tatito

El "perpendicular o casi" fué decisivo... jejejeje.










Así es estimado, se trata del Liceo 23 de Sayago que tiene entrada por 28 de febrero pero da su espalda a la vía del tren, y efectivamente esa fachada se ve desde el andén de la estación Sayago. Se trata de un edificio del arquitecto *Luis Goyret*, el mismo de este edificio del Centro montevideano que lleva su nombre.

Su turno!



.


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## NicoBolso

¿Edificio público?


----------



## Fernando A

Mas que public
famoso


----------



## SebaFun

Es la torre del estadio centenario? o sea la torre de los homenajes o algo así no?


----------



## Fernando A

Correcto Seba

La torre de los homenajes


----------



## SebaFun

:banana::banana: De una!:banana:

Paso la posta al primero que suba, porque no tengo nada muchachada, tengo seco el archivo:lol:


----------



## NicoBolso

¿La Torre de los Homenajes tiene marcas de encofrado?


----------



## uruguay360

Sì señor y bien evidentes como pudo observar !


----------



## NicoBolso

Me deja en shock, necesito algo fuerte para sacarme la impresión.


----------



## Pablito28

Dejo por acá:



​


----------



## Fernando A

Impresionante Pablin

Monumento?


----------



## SebaFun

No es el edificio art decó de ciudad vieja?


----------



## NicoBolso

Claro, porque hay uno solo.


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass... no es monumento ni art déco, sí está en Ciudad Vieja.


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Orientación NS o EO?


----------



## Pablito28

NW


----------



## NicoBolso

Preguntaba el sentido de la calle. Si es en diagonal solo puede ser la Circunvalación Durango.


----------



## SebaFun

NicoBolso said:


> Claro, porque hay uno solo.


Nombrame más de uno que sea de un tamaño importante...


----------



## Pablito28

^^

Ah bien, EW.


----------



## uruguay360

Qué lindo Pablito ! cómo siguen apareciendo cosas en la ciudad ! edificio?


----------



## Pablito28

^

Sin dudas Troesma 

Edificio público.


----------



## Fernando A

Ni idea

Me hizo acordar al banco La Caja Obrera, pero no es


----------



## uruguay360

Pablito28 said:


> Dejo por acá:
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Traigo.
En la zona portuaria? rambla portuaria, edificios conexos... no necesariamente dentro del àrea.


----------



## Pablito28

Güenass... no es el BCO y está próximo al área portuaria, es decir, por fuera de la misma.


----------



## uruguay360

A la calle? Edificio de la ANP?


----------



## Pablito28

A la calle sí Troesma, pero salga del área portuaria y de las ramblas.


----------



## SebaFun

En una calle perpendicular a 18 o paralela?


----------



## NicoBolso

Paralela


----------



## Pablito28

¿Estamos de acuerdo que es en Ciudad Vieja, no?


----------



## Fernando A

J. Lindolfo Cuestas


----------



## Pablito28

Nop, Nando.


----------



## uruguay360

Calle Rincón ?


----------



## Pablito28

Nop, pero está cerca.


----------



## NicoBolso

25 de Mayo


----------



## Xavimvd

En Rivera no está, Uruguay, está en una paralela.


----------



## uruguay360

Aconcagua, Don Xavi ?


----------



## Xavimvd

Andás cerca, pero no es Aconcagua.


----------



## Pablito28

Pensé que el Troesma había adivinado, ¿sobre Orinoco, Xavi?


----------



## Xavimvd

Pablito28 said:


> Pensé que el Troesma había adivinado, ¿sobre Orinoco, Xavi?


En efecto Pablito, es en Orinoco bien cerca de donde nace, la Avenida 18 de Diciembre.

Tu turno...


----------



## SebaFun

Ahora no aparece, o no tiene nada... alguien que tenga?


Descreo de Nico que aparte de que va a ser abogado pronto no sabe jugar:bash:



:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

es que va a ser abogado ...


----------



## Pablito28

Güenass... dejo por acá...



​


¿Les dije que me encanta la tipografía Art Déco?


----------



## uruguay360

el guapo Trujillo... a éste no le tengo miedo canejo !!! será en Montevideo Don Pablito?


----------



## Pablito28

Yo sabía que ud Troesma no se iba a dejar amedrentar por este guapito.

Montevideo es correcto.


----------



## uruguay360

ejejejeje, ya le voy pelando el facón a este cafisho ...
lo encuentro fuera de los bulevares?


----------



## Pablito28

Jajajaja...

Exacto Troesma, fuera de los bvares


----------



## uruguay360

al oeste de Propios?


----------



## Pablito28

Al W de los Propios es correcto también Troesma.


----------



## uruguay360

me parece recordar que ahí puntié al pardo Fonseca... una diferiencia de nada, un cambio de opiniones y vió que gente armada discute menos ... se la mandé guardar abajo de las verijas ... Cerro, La teja, Belvedere?


----------



## Pablito28

Ah sisi, es que el pardo Fonseca buscaba roña permanentemente...

No es exactamente en esos barrios, anda cerca


----------



## uruguay360

El Pardo *buscaba roña* ... 
Pradelli don Pablito?


----------



## Pablito28

Jejeje... roña en el sentido de lío, relajo 

Nop, no es por el Prado.


----------



## uruguay360

O lo de los Trujillo estaba en Nuevo París? es que yo iba medio entonao ... no sdaldrá una ampliación visual maestro?


----------



## Pablito28

No es por los Nuevos Parices, Troesma. Ampliación sale pero no va a mostrar mucho más, deme un ratito


----------



## uruguay360

la pucha entonces ... Bella Vista por un casual?


----------



## Pablito28

Nop Troesma, es más para el lado del Cerro.


----------



## uruguay360

paaaa, pasando el Cerro entonces? Casabó? Santa Catalina? Pajas Blancas??


----------



## SebaFun

Santa Fé y Zapicán?


----------



## Pablito28

Correcto Troesma, entre Casabó y Santa Catalina es la cosa


----------



## uruguay360

Será por Camino Tomkinson?


----------



## Pablito28

Nop, se me fue un poco lejos... tire una más que se la doy por buena.


----------



## uruguay360

Y... Holanda, Camino Burdeos...


----------



## Pablito28

Nop tampoco, es en Sanfuentes y Bajo de la Petisa, en el límite entre Casabó y Santa Catalina. Trujillo Hnos. es una antigua bodega de la zona, incluso una de las pocas destilerías de la zona.

Su turno Troesma


----------



## uruguay360

Es que yo iba un poco mareado por aquella zona ... subo mañana tempranito, guenas noches , salú la barra !


----------



## uruguay360

guenassss ahí vamos ...


----------



## Pablito28

A la pelota, es la hermana de la muchacha que está sobre la columna de plaza Cagancha :lol:

¿Interior, Troesma?


----------



## uruguay360

Es la hermana... usté no la sabrá y se hace el gil, no? tá de vivo, creo yoo... grrrrr, si
es interior Pablito... grrrrr ...


----------



## Pablito28

Jajaja... nono te juro que ni idea donde está.

¿Norte del país?


----------



## Tatito

Buenassssssssss... como anda la barra bolichera??

Esa imágen está _trucada_, donde está el Rex, el Lapido y el Salvo atrás??? :lol::lol:

Ni idea tampoco de sus existencia... Salto?


.


----------



## uruguay360

jejeje, ustedes sí que saben cómo alabar a un acertijero ... jeejej, No es Salto señores...


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... al Norte del _Black River_??


.


----------



## uruguay360

Al sur, Tatito.


----------



## Pablito28

¿Treinta y Tres, Lavalleja?


----------



## uruguay360

nononononono Pablínez... véngase en la vuelta...


----------



## RuudMaurer

Perdón por hacer esto pero, ¿puedo pasar mi turno? No dispongo de fotos propias de Uruguay y, no tendría sentido que suba una ajena con su respectiva fuente. No va a volver a pasar, la próxima vez voy a tener una foto preparada antes de responder.


----------



## NicoBolso

¿y de dónde tenes fotos?


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Ruud,, un gusto tenerte por acá ! 
guenasss, volviendo de la Reina del Plata ... igual que algún otro forero ...


----------



## Pablito28

Güenasss... temática tanques una vez más.



​


----------



## uruguay360

Ahijuna con la lobuna!!! a èstos los tengo junados...! Barrio costero Pablínez?


----------



## Pablito28

Jejejejeje... me imaginaba que los tenía junados don Troesma, no es barrio costero.


----------



## uruguay360

avenida? dentro de los bulevares?


----------



## Pablito28

Nop ambos. ¿Arrancó el horno?


----------



## uruguay360

Arrancó sí. empiezo con dos pizzas , algun pan casero y unas verduras con papines... pienso que por hoy ... en cualquier momento solicito ampliación visual... no ha pasado don Tatito luego de su incursión bonaerense? alnorte de Avda Italia?


----------



## Pablito28

Todo eso bien regado con alguna que otra black, ¿no?

Al N de av Italia es correcto Troesma, creo que ya está en la bolsa...


----------



## uruguay360

en la bolsa?? mire, mejor no le contesto !!! al oeste de Propios? que zapis salen hoy !!! me parece que hoy hago historia... esperando que salgan las flores de las calabazas ... todaVÍA ME CALIENTO Y LE EMBOCO UN HUEVO FRITO A UNA ...


----------



## Pablito28

Al E de los Propios, Troesma.

Ah bien de bien, mire mientras no le ponga fruta a la pizza todo bien


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Imposible saber dónde es eso último, tanques así hay en toda la ciudad.



RuudMaurer said:


> ...


Veo que tuviste suerte che, me alegro.


----------



## uruguay360

La Blanqueada, La Unión ?


----------



## Pablito28

Unión es correcto, Troesma.


----------



## uruguay360

Cabrera Y Crocker, don Pablito ...


----------



## Pablito28

Correcto Troesma, ¿lo tenía en vista no?

Avanti, es su turno.


----------



## uruguay360

Sí, muchas veces, son un bonito conjunto obra del Ing Turenne. Veo que subo ...


----------



## Fernando A

Guenassss... Se puede?


Dejo algo por aca.


----------



## Tatito

Rómulo y Remo 

.


----------



## Fernando A

jaa..

y a donde queda ???


----------



## SebaFun

No es el de tres cruces, me tiro por ciudad vieja?


----------



## Fernando A

No 
Ni en Tres Cruces ni en Ciudad vieja, ni muy cerca de ahi.


----------



## Pablito28

¿Es en el Interior, Nando?


----------



## Fernando A

No Pablin
Es en Montevideo, pero cerca del limite del departamento.


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Es por Colón?


----------



## Fernando A

No, no es para ese lado Xavi


----------



## Fernando A

:yawn:


----------



## Xavimvd

Me voy para la otra punta entonces... ¿Carrasco?


----------



## Fernando A

Siiip
Carrasco es correcto


----------



## SebaFun

El sofitel muchachos!!! el sofitel!!!:drool:


----------



## Fernando A

No Seba
Si no me equivoco Sofitel es el Hotel Casino Carrasco verdad ?

No es ahi


----------



## SebaFun

Cerca? En la costa?


----------



## Fernando A

No tan cerca de la costa


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Es para el lado del Portones Shopping?


----------



## Fernando A

Depende de donde vengas ...:lol:

No es por ahi

Ya dije antes por donde estaba opcorn:


----------



## Xavimvd

Estoy re perdido y creo que no soy el único... ¡Pista! ¡Pista! ¡Pista! :nuts:


----------



## Fernando A

Estuviste muy cerca en tu ultima fotocaminata 

Dejo ampliacion


----------



## SebaFun

El edificio de enfrente es una embajada no?


----------



## Pablito28

Por la columnata del fondo y la estatua en sí me animo a decir que se trata de la _Scuola Italiana_.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Hola gente. Hacía mucho que no entraba al boliche, sabrán disculpar...

Resulta que ese relieve es el escudo de la congregación de los claretianos (por su fundador San Antonio María Claret), también conocidos como Hijos del Corazón de María.

En Montevideo tienen la iglesia de San Pancracio, pero como está dentro de los boulevares la descartamos. Lo que nos lleva al Colegio Nuestra Señora de Fátima en Brito del Pino y Silvestre Blanco. ¿Eso es Pocitos, Punta Carretas?

Si no es eso, debe ser alguna otra iglesia o colegio que en algún momento haya pertenecido a los Claretianos.

ABRAZOS


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Efectivamente es el escudo sobre la puerta del Colegio Ntra. Sra. de Fátima










Igual espero confirmación. ABRAZO


----------



## Pablito28

Jejejeje... qué más decir. Brillante Emilio, avanti que es tu turno kay:

PD, un gustazo verte de nuevo por el boliche


----------



## Fernando A

Me alegro de verte por aca Emilio


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Fue fácil porque andaba por mi rubro, vio?

Bueno, ahora no estoy en casa, así que tendrán que esperar a esta noche para un nuevo desafío.

De paso les cuento que hace tres semanas terminé el tratamiento de quimio y el 16 de diciembre tengo el estudio PET (tomografía por emisión de positrones) que se hace en el CUDIM. Si sale bien habré terminado con todo y podré volver a la normalidad. Yo me siento bárbaro.

GRANDES ABRAZOS


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Para que luego digan que no soy bueno... les tiro una refácil en la misma línea:










ABRAZOS


----------



## SebaFun

Centro religioso?

No está cerca del palacio legislativo?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Hola Seba:

- Evidentemente es algo religioso, no doy más pistas.
- No está cerca del Palacio Legislativo.

Abrazos


----------



## SebaFun

Como andas loquito?:hug:

Ciudad vieja?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Hola gato loco. No es CV. Abrazo


----------



## Fernando A

Buenas noticias Emilio 
Me alegro que te sientas bien y que todo sea tan positive
Mucha suerte y un abrazo.


----------



## Fernando A

San Pancracio ?


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Es el colegio Corazón de María?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Gracias Fernando.

No, no es San Pancracio. 

Tampoco es el colegio Corazón de María, Xavi.

Es más, me extraña que propongan ambos lugares, se ve que no se han fijado bien en lo que representa la imagen... Abrazos


----------



## Fernando A

Tierra Santa ?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

^^

Negativo central.

Pero INSISTO, fíjense qué representa el relieve y ahí tienen una superpista.

ABRAZOS


----------



## Fernando A

Dentro de los Bulevares?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Sí señor


----------



## SebaFun

Sagrado corazón?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

EVIDENTEMENTE es algo con el Sagrado Corazón... pero ¿qué y dónde queda?

Abrazos


----------



## Fernando A

La iglesia del Seminario en la calle Soriano


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

^^

¡Premio para el caballero! Exactamente.










Su turno señor.


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable ferchu!!!!kay:

Busque algo y siga!


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## SebaFun

Parque rodó?


----------



## Fernando A

Nop


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Parque Rivera?


----------



## Fernando A

No es Parque Rivera


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Off Topic




> _*Llamado a la solidaridad!*_
> 
> Sr Troesma & Cia.
> 
> Solicitamos fotos de Isla Patrulla, quienes no hemos tenido el placer de conocer, queremos verla aunque sea en fotos...ud o alguien tendra algunas para compartir?
> 
> dejo la direccion
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109464815#post109464815
> 
> 
> gracias


fin de off topic


----------



## Fernando A

^^


https://www.facebook.com/pages/isla-patrulla/110234972397866


----------



## Pablito28

¿Dentro de los bvares?


----------



## Fernando A

No Pablin
Afuera de los Bvares.


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Es en Montevideo?


----------



## Fernando A

Si Xavi
En Montevideo


----------



## Xavimvd

Así que es Montevideo y fuera de los bulevares... ¿es de Bvar. Gral. Artigas al Este?


----------



## Fernando A

No es para el este Xavi


----------



## Pablito28

¿Es un espacio privado o público?


----------



## Fernando A

publico


----------



## Pablito28

¿Prado?


----------



## Fernando A

Nop


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Parque Carlos Vaz Ferreira?


----------



## Fernando A

No Xavi

No es ese parque


----------



## Fernando A

Ampliacion


----------



## Pablito28

¿Parque Capurro?


----------



## Fernando A

Si Pablin ...Parque Capurro es correcto
:banana:
Siga usted


----------



## SebaFun

Que linda vista que tiene ese parque!!!!:drool:

Y que desaprovechado y mal mantenido que está!


----------



## Fernando A

Ese parque es una joya y fue donde se reunia la alta sociedad de 
principios del siglo pasado.

No se como esta actualmente, pero es una verguenza que no se conserve como 
mejor.


----------



## uruguay360

guenassssss .. volviendo al pago ... aunque no parezca los extraño .


----------



## Fernando A

Peru...
como se atrevio a irse del boliche sin avisar 

:lol:


----------



## NicoBolso

Buenos días. Uno es madrugador a la fuerza cuando tiene que pasear un perro por la rambla a las 7 de la mañana. 

¿El boliche abre en Navidad y año nuevo?


----------



## Fernando A

Yo capaz que me doy una vueltita
:cheers:


Te mudaste Nico ?
No estas mas en Atahualpa ?


----------



## Pablito28

Güenass... dejo por acá...



​


----------



## uruguay360

Guenassss. ... pero, tremendo acertijo Pablínez !! de las que nos gustan a nosotros !!! Montevideu ?


----------



## Pablito28

Jejejeje... exacto Troesma 

Montevideo es correcto, ¿_usté_ dice que van a aparecer más parroquianos?


----------



## uruguay360

Seeeeee !!! al oeste de la calle de los Propios?


----------



## Pablito28

Correcto Troesma, al W de los Propios.


----------



## uruguay360

y fuera de los bulevares?


----------



## Pablito28

Nop, dentro.


----------



## uruguay360

ohhhh, Aguada , Bella Vista entonces?


----------



## Pablito28

Nop, digamos que no es por mi área de influencia.


----------



## uruguay360

podríamos seguir con el acertijo de Don Pablínez, no?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

todo tranqui Edu...por suerte no me agarraron los cortes...me enganche con la luz de la Presi...jajajaj

abrazo...

traiga nomas el de don pablito


----------



## Fernando A

FELIZ CUMPLE TROESMA !!!











QUE TENGAS UN LINDO DIA Y MUY BUEN ANIO TE DESEA LA BARRA !!!


----------



## uruguay360

muchas gracias Fer !!! la barra del boliche Adiviná siempre está presente en las vueltas que uno hace !!!


----------



## SebaFun

Feliz cumple uru!!!kay:


----------



## Fernando A

A ver si sabe donde esta este mural Troesma


----------



## uruguay360

paaaa, excelente ! Studer, del 59 ... interior del país don Fer?


----------



## Fernando A

No ... Montevideo


----------



## uruguay360

la flauta ... abierto al público? cementerio?


----------



## Pablito28

Güenasss... bueno ya que el otro acertijo no fue acertado, valga la redundancia, paso a contarles que esa tipografía está en el barrio Reducto, más precisamente en la calle Colorado entre Marsella y San Martín.


----------



## uruguay360

Perdoná Pablo, justo iba a poner que después seguíamos con el tuyo, pero me pareció bien para recomenzar empezar con uno nuevo. En la feria el otrro dia: Libro del Centenario, a 600 mangos, pero un tanto deteriorado, lo dejé pasar ... habré hecho bien don Pablínez??


----------



## Fernando A

Pablito28 said:


> Güenasss... bueno ya que el otro acertijo no fue acertado, valga la redundancia, paso a contarles que esa tipografía está en el barrio Reducto, más precisamente en la calle Colorado entre Marsella y San Martín.


No sabia que habia uno pendiente Pablin
Solo le puse el mural al Troesma por el cumple....
Mis disculpas


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> la flauta ... abierto al público? cementerio?


Se ve desde la calle,pero es particular.


----------



## Fernando A

No es cementerio


----------



## Pablito28

Ah no se preocupen muchachos, ya estaba agotado el otro acertijo. Hay que darle dinámica al boliche 

Troesma, ¿cómo pasó ayer?

Sobre el libro, si estaba completo yo lo hubiera comprado porque seiscientos mangos es un regalo.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

parque?


----------



## uruguay360

creo que tiene razón Pablito ... mepa que le erré ... 
Barrio costero Fer ?


----------



## Fernando A

Barrio costero es correcto
No es un parque, es particular,
pero la foto esta sacada desde la plazoleta de un artista 
muy conocido


----------



## Fernando A

Perdon... perdon

Creo que le erre con la informacion que tengo

El mural que puse no se donde es

El que quise poner y el que esta en el lugar de las pistas que di es el siguiente:

sorry











De cualquier manera mi intencion era saber si el troesma lo conocia para que lo agregara a su lista de murales. 

Seguimos con este ultimo entonces si no les importa.


----------



## Fernando A

Bueno .... tenia un poco de confusion con la informacion sobre los mosaicos

En realidad creo que ambos estan en la misma propiedad, por lo que pude ver, pero la 
que esta en el frente es la ultima que subi.


----------



## uruguay360

bueno, según creo éste es la casa de Mario Paysée Reyes ... esa toma la reconozco (o creo)


----------



## Fernando A

Asi es Troesma

La casa de Mario Paysee Reyes es correcto

La primera toma tambien es en la misma propiedad, supongo que en el fondo 
de la casa.













Foto del mosaico realizado por Studer. Foto de archivo Mario Payssé Reyes,Álvaro Parcovich, César J. Loustau Monografías "Elarqa" nº3
(El borreguito de la foto es Marcelo Payssé, hijo de Mario Payssé Reyes)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8490076#c1708402


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> bueno, según creo éste es la casa de Mario Paysée Reyes ... esa toma la reconozco (o creo)











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44972059?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...photo_id=8490268&order=date_desc&user=1492841


----------



## uruguay360

bué ... tomo la posta... que prefieren en estas vacaciones... algo campestre o playa?


----------



## Pablito28

Güenasss... ¿cómo anda Troesma?

Hhmm... yo le diría que por la hora que es preferiría algo campestre...


----------



## uruguay360

tanto tiempo... ya le preparo y subo ...


----------



## uruguay360

a ver que le parece ... empezamos con la fauna del lugar ...


----------



## SebaFun

Se ve como un águila nazi eso... obviamente no lo es...

Montevideo?


----------



## Fernando A

Esa no es la casa embrujada de un ex-militar de la revolucion por las inmediaciones de Cochabamba ?


----------



## Fernando A

> La casa del águila, una ruinosa construcción vacía y solitaria, domina un sector del barrio Flor de Maroñas desde hace muchísimos años , está ubicada en la calle Celiar esq. 12 de Octubre


http://www.conlacamara.com/2006/10/la-casa-embrujada-de-flor-de-maroas.html


----------



## Fernando A

> Fue construida por el edecán del dictador Máximo Santos a fines del siglo XIX, el general Esteban Pollo, masón en grado 33.


Me equivoque de militar...:nuts:


----------



## uruguay360

Sí Fer, excelente lo suyo !!! mire que buenos datos, hablando con un vecino me dijo eso mismo pero me dió el nombre Poggi o algo así, que es lo que tiene la tradicion oral ... y lo que decís que domina en altura es tal cual, de hecho primero la vi a varias cuadras y es impresionante como se divisa toda la cara sur, me dijo que en el bajo de Celiar, unas cuadras para adelante se había abierto una cantera para construir la casa. No duró nada pero valió la pena por los datos, ahora voy a vichar ese enlace, tu turno Fer.
Seba, muchas gracias por tu saludo del otro día, me olvidé de agradecerle !


----------



## Fernando A

:banana::banana::banana:




Esta bueno el enlace...






Sigo con otro aguilucho mas facil...:rock:


----------



## SebaFun

El edificio del Jockey Club de plaza Matriz?


----------



## Pablito28

Que obra de arte esa águila. ¿Tiene foto de la fachada completa, Troesma?


----------



## Fernando A

SebaFun said:


> El edificio del Jockey Club de plaza Matriz?


No precisamente
El JOckey Club esta en Plaza Matriz ??

Igual te la doy por Buena

es el Club Uruguay de la plaza matriz...:banana:


----------



## Fernando A

Pablito28 said:


> Que obra de arte esa águila. ¿Tiene foto de la fachada completa, Troesma?


En el link hay un par de fotos de "Villa Justina" Pablin


----------



## SebaFun

Fernando A said:


> No precisamente
> El JOckey Club esta en Plaza Matriz ??
> 
> Igual te la doy por Buena
> 
> es el Club Uruguay de la plaza matriz...:banana:


Club tenía al menos en su nombre...:lol:

Me faltó el nombre del país nada menos:doh:

Bueno, paso mi turno a alguien porque no tengo nada para poner y los voy a atrasar.


----------



## Fernando A

Pablito28 said:


> Que obra de arte esa águila. ¿Tiene foto de la fachada completa, Troesma?





























http://www.conlacamara.com/2006/10/la-casa-embrujada-de-flor-de-maroas.html


----------



## Fernando A

http://cronicasmundosocultos.blogspot.ca/2009/01/casas-embrujadas-de-uruguay-la-casa-del.html


----------



## SebaFun

Llegué muy tarde a casa... ahora les pongo la incógnita...


----------



## Fernando A

Colonia del Sacramento barrio historico


----------



## SebaFun

No, algo lejos de allí...


----------



## Pablito28

Güenass... yo sólo pasaba por acá para decirle al Troesma que lo que pidió para levantar la huelga de brazos caídos ya está en camino.

Veremos si con esto se pone las pilas y reactiva la sección culinaria de este distingido establecimiento, si señor...


----------



## Fernando A

Paaaaahhh 
Se va pa'arriba el boliche.

Habraquevenirdesmokingdesdeahora...:lol:


----------



## SebaFun

Eso cuando haya caviar nene!:lol:


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Es al sur del río Negro?


----------



## Fernando A

Carmelo ?


----------



## SebaFun

No y no... pero se están acercando.


----------



## Fernando A

Ni idea 

Me voy a tomar algo y vuelvo


----------



## Tatito

Vayan pasando gurises... ta pronto!











.


----------



## Fernando A

Ah!!

Menos mal que se acordaron, ahora me quedo...:banana:

Gracias 
Tatin :cheers:


----------



## Fernando A

Fray Bentos


----------



## SebaFun

No, no es correcta esa localidad.


----------



## Fernando A

Salto ?


----------



## SebaFun

No, te fuiste muy al norte...


----------



## Fernando A

Las canas


----------



## Xavimvd

Nuevo Berlín.

Enviado desde mi Samsung Galaxy S4 mediante Tapatalk.


----------



## uruguay360

a la miércolesss !!! con eso arrancamos con unas pizzas en la madrugada ... sale una de flor de calabazaaaa !!!


----------



## Fernando A

Con el asado de Tatin y la pizza del Troesma no nos vamos mas del boliche./:cheers:


----------



## SebaFun

No es Las Cañas ni Nuevo Berlin muchachos, pero están muy encaminados...


----------



## Fernando A

San Javier


----------



## uruguay360

Quedamos departamento de Río Negro, entonces? Young?


----------



## SebaFun

San Javier es correcto... si por algún motivo no encuentran la localización correcta la damos por válida a Fernando... pero intenten!


----------



## Fernando A

Al sur de Jose Artigas ?


----------



## SebaFun

Correcto... se la daría por buena, pero si sabe más adelante!


----------



## Fernando A

A ver ... dejame concentrarme un poco

.
.
.
.
.
.

Casa Blanca - Residencia de Vasili Semionovich Lubkov


----------



## SebaFun

Correcto!!!!!!:applause:

Su turno ferchukay:


----------



## Fernando A

:banana::banana::banana:


Ahi va otro


----------



## SebaFun

Ese edificio ya no existe ferchu... lamentablemente fué derribadohno:


----------



## Fernando A

uuupsss :nuts:


----------



## SebaFun

Creo.... que alguien ratifique o rectifique mi información:nuts:



:lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Creo que es asi como vos decis Seba
Ahora creo recordar que lo habian demolido .


----------



## SebaFun

Montevideo calle Colonia o Uruguay, no recuerdo bien...


----------



## Fernando A

Colonia 1125 entre Paraguay y Rondeau

Ahora me entro la duda

Creo que la que demolieron fue la de al lado

Esta no estoy muy seguro.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85715031&postcount=143


----------



## Fernando A

Ahora estoy confundido, pero si parece que es la que demolieron y la cupula esta muy atras 
y parece de la casa vecina


Ver post 199

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1396750&highlight=cupulas+montevideo&page=10


----------



## SebaFun

Habría que pasar porque está muy confuso todo... igual ya me amargué la tarde pensando que la han tirado, que desastre:bash:


----------



## Fernando A

La verdad que un verdadero desastre

Segui vos Seba que la adivinaste


----------



## uruguay360

es la que demolieron, efectivamente, estos días tamos pa las demoliciones ...


----------



## Tatito

Buenas buenas... como va ese domingo??

A quién le tocaba el turno al final? Vi que apareció el abuelo con un acertijo de algo que tiraron abajo hace años, pobre, la esclerosis está bravísima :lol:


Ahora les tiro algo para adivinar, a ver si pasa alguien...


.


----------



## Fernando A

Centro ?

Muy lindo el dibujito


----------



## Pablito28

¿Cómo anda don Nandini?, no es por el Centro.


----------



## Fernando A

Pocitos, Parque Batlle Pablin ?


----------



## Pablito28

Tampoco don Nandini...


----------



## uruguay360

me suena tremendamente ... barrio costero? (creo que no)


----------



## Pablito28

^

Barrio costero es correcto, Troesma...


----------



## SebaFun

Malvín?


----------



## uruguay360

uruguay360 said:


> me suena tremendamente ... barrio costero? (creo que no)



jej ! no le digo! barrio costero, ando clarito ... casa? privado?


----------



## Pablito28

Ni Malvín, ni casa, ni privado


----------



## uruguay360

Ando claritooooooooo !!! Carrasco?


----------



## Pablito28

^

Nop, más para el SW...


----------



## SebaFun

Pablito28 said:


> Dejo una bien sencilla sólo porque estoy de buen humor hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Traigo y está dificil...

Trouville?


----------



## Pablito28

Tampoco Trouville...


----------



## SebaFun

Parque rodó edificio del mercosur?


----------



## Pablito28

^

No Seba, no es ahí tampoco...


----------



## Fernando A

Aguada ,Bella vista ?

Estacion Central ?

Edificio de la Armada ?


----------



## Pablito28

Nop, ninguno de esos Nandini.


----------



## Fernando A

El de la armada tampoco Pablin

Pregunto porque lo edite


----------



## Fernando A

Pero es para ese lado ?
Por esos barrios


----------



## Pablito28

Por esos lados don Nandini, relacione el diseño del _vitraux_ con la zona y _voilà_


----------



## Fernando A

Palacio legislativo


----------



## Pablito28

No no... no es por la Aguada...


----------



## Fernando A

Prado
Capurro


----------



## Fernando A

Iglesia Armenia ?


----------



## Pablito28

Nop Nando, te estás alejando...


----------



## Fernando A

Arroyo Seco ?


----------



## Pablito28

No Nando, es por Ciudad Vieja...


----------



## Fernando A

Para ahi iba a ir 

Cabildo


----------



## Pablito28

Nop...


----------



## Fernando A

Taranco


----------



## Pablito28

^

No Nando, se trata de la sala de reuniones del Palacio Postal, en Buenos Aires esquina Misiones; mañana publico más fotos de dicha sala, es sencillamente hermosa.

Avanti que es tu turno kay:


----------



## Fernando A

Pero que apurado que anda hoy 

Esperamos esas fotos


----------



## SebaFun

El Brou? Veo que no, por ahora ni idea de la resolución de este caso, o sea, ya sabemos de que se trata, pero a vista no ubico...


----------



## Fernando A

El edificio del Correo Sebollin:lol:


----------



## SebaFun

SebaFun said:


> El Brou? Veo que no, por ahora ni idea de la resolución de este caso, o sea, *ya sabemos de que se trata, pero a vista no ubico*...


No me expresé nada bien, ni yo me entiendo, pero dejé claro que ya se había resuelto el caso, solo que por nombre no ubico el edificio, si lo veo quizá sikay:


----------



## Fernando A

El edificio del Correo papafritas










http://wikimapia.org/7128720/es/Edificio-Palacio-de-Correos-Correo-Uruguayo#/photo/1055196


----------



## Fernando A

SebaFun said:


> No me expresé nada bien, ni yo me entiendo, pero dejé claro que ya se había resuelto el caso, solo que por nombre no ubico el edificio, si lo veo quizá sikay:


Acabas de subir una foto en otro hilo Sebollin

Y lo peor es que dice que ya sabia que se habia resuelto el caso....hno:


----------



## SebaFun

Fernando A said:


> El edificio del Correo papafritas


La verdad que si, soy un papafritas!!:doh:

Además me desubicó el hecho de usar palabra Costero... pensé que el edificio también lo era, no se porqué:dunno: entonces me desubicó aún más...


----------



## Fernando A

A mi me confundio la zona cuando le pregunte si era por Aguada Bella Vista y me dijo que si, solo que se referia a Aguada supongo, y me fui para el otro lado:nuts:


----------



## SebaFun

Pero seamos sinceros, andaba de mal humor, estaba re dificil!!!:lol:


----------



## Pablito28

¿Lavalleja, Maldonado, Rocha?


----------



## uruguay360

fíjese , por favor, que ante la pregunta de si era norte o sur, dije sur ...


----------



## Pablito28

Güenass... sip Troesma y creo que si tomamos el río Negro como el límite entre el S y el N del país ninguno de los Departamentos que nombramos están al N  Obvio que mencionamos algunos ubicados al SW y otros al SE, pero como no se hizo aclaración en este sentido me pa que era válido consultar.

¿Será San José?, ¿hay ampliación?


----------



## uruguay360

nono, ya sé que todos están al sur Pablín , simplemente no te quería llevar a confusión, luego verás porqué ... No es San José, perdone la demora...


----------



## uruguay360

vamoooooooooooo !!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

33


----------



## uruguay360

Don Cachirú !!! cómo anda?? no es 33 ...


----------



## Pablito28

Güenasssssssss... estoy más perdido que Adán en el día de la madre. ¿Habrá alguna pista extra, Troesma?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

pa mi que es el interior, sin dudas....me doy cuenta solamente por que hay un telefono de antel sano

jejeje


----------



## uruguay360

pero cómo no va ahaber una ampliación ??? mire con la que tiro va aver que le queda clarito ...


----------



## uruguay360

fijense ...


----------



## Pablito28

No sé che, por ahora me acomodo cerca del mostrador a esperar a los demás parroquianos...


----------



## uruguay360

algún departamento que falte ...


----------



## uruguay360

ánimoooooo !!!!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no son los colores de porongos de flores?

si no es en Garré Oeste


:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Garré Oeste .. le pegó en el palo ... y no es por Porongos, lejos lejos ...
va otra ampliación ...


----------



## uruguay360

Un buen día ...


----------



## uruguay360

señores ??


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

pahhh, la guardia de arredondo...

a ver a ver


era una guardia para impedir el avance de los brasileros, asi que eso debe ser por el litoral con ese pais...o es rio branco o es melo...


----------



## uruguay360

Me paro y lo aplaudo ... Río Branco, según parece es el antiguo nombre de Río Branco y esa es la pricipal plaza de la ciudad. Su turno, titán del Monte !


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ahh, eso no sabia que asi se llamaba Rio Branco, si sabia del acontecimiento historico de la guardia de arredondo. Ahora que lo pienso, quizas alli se instalo la guardia durante esos años (1792-1800) y luego se poblo definitivamente hasta convertirse en lo que es hoy..

a ver a ver....


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## uruguay360

Así te quiero Cachirulo !!! Montevideo?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no, no es mvd.


----------



## uruguay360

Sí... no tenía pinta ... escuela? sur del Río Negro?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no y si

nada para picar troesma, antes de partir?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Picadita con extra!!  por Vicky Bonifacio, en Flickr


----------



## uruguay360

ahhhh, se pasó con esa picadita, le entro al .. a todo ... en una ciudad o pueblo?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Yo en este momento le entro hasta esa pata de gato! Jajaja
Mmmm, pa mi que es ciudad.


----------



## uruguay360

Rocha, Maldonado, Lavalleja?


----------



## uruguay360

guenos días ...


----------



## Pablito28

Güenasss... voy dejando por acá...











Fuente.-​


----------



## uruguay360

ahora siiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!!!!!!! animalito de dió !!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

wenas...ninguna de esas troesma.

me agarro un churrito pa la merienda


----------



## uruguay360

Oeste de nuestro bendito país?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

si

alguna ayuita visual?


----------



## uruguay360

Si Cachi, mandate alguna ampliación o lo que fuera ... Colonia?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

wenas

no es Colonia


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Troesma, te dije que no era una escuela...aparentemente ya no lo es, pero anteriormente si. Pero se lo conoce con otro nombre a ete edificio, no como escuela.


----------



## SebaFun

Soriano? Villa Soriano? Mercedes? Cardona?


----------



## SebaFun

Tiene limite de edad el boliche?

Con que me digan la ciudad basta...


----------



## uruguay360

paaa, Aiguá? o departamento de Canelones...


----------



## SebaFun

Ninguna de las dos cosas...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Colonia...Soriano?


----------



## SebaFun

Nop Nop...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

litoral?
san jose?


----------



## SebaFun

Si y lo segundo no.


----------



## Xavimvd

Paysandú?

Enviado desde mi Samsung Galaxy S4 mediante Tapatalk.


----------



## SebaFun

Depto o ciudad?

Es correcto por lo pronto!

Se la doy por buena, Paysandù ciudad!kay:

Su turno.


----------



## Xavimvd

Entonces voy a dejar esta para el boliche...


----------



## SebaFun

Montevideo?


----------



## Xavimvd

No, Seba, no es en Montevideo.


----------



## SebaFun

Canelones ciudad?


Santa lucía?


----------



## Xavimvd

No, ninguno de los dos... No está en el Departamento de Canelones!


----------



## SebaFun

Maldonado de nuevo?


----------



## Xavimvd

Hubiera sido demasiado fácil... Tampoco es Maldonado, aunque a nivel departamento no estás tan alejado!


----------



## SebaFun

Minas en Lavalleja?


----------



## Xavimvd

:applause:

Exactamente, está en Minas. Una construcción bien llamativa y que cuando la vi lo primero que se me ocurrió fue decir "acá funcionó una logia". :lol:

Su turno, caballero...


----------



## SebaFun

Ya me la da por buena? GENIAL!!!!:banana::banana:

PD: Detesto que me digan caballero o que me asocien con Kaiken:lol: Amo que me digan Joven y que me asocien con Lobraus:lol:


----------



## Xavimvd

Desde luego, si yo no se ni qué funciona allí, se da por buena. 

Con lo de joven tranzamos pero el temita de asociarte con Kaiken... :lol:


PD: Este es mi mensaje número 1.000


----------



## SebaFun

Vamos moviendo que se nos duermen los vetes sino Xavi... nosotros que somos los pendex tenemos que avivarlos:lol:


----------



## SebaFun

Xavimvd said:


> Con lo de joven tranzamos pero el temita de asociarte con Kaiken... :lol:


Sos temendo!!! Tan bonachón que te hacíamos todos!:bash:



:lol:


----------



## Xavimvd

Un chistecito no creo que me aleje de la carrera rumbo a la Moderación (?) :lol:

Igual es mejor identificarse con Kaiken que con Montec(ul...) xD

Eso tiene pinta de Interior... ¿Andará por Artigas o Rivera?


----------



## SebaFun

Artigas depto es correcto...

Usted es bien hdp, disculpeme, pero si llega a la moderación no dejará títere con cabeza:runaway:


:lol:


Lo de Montec dolió





:rofl:


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Tan poca fe me tenés? Está bien que me gusta un poco las reglas definidas, pero tampoco son un ogro che. Sería lo más conciliador y transparente del mundo. Sonó lindo igual la mezcla de respeto y puteada "Usted es bien hdp" :lol: :lol: :lol:

A juzgar por las banderas de Argentina y el Brasil me tiro por Bella Unión.


----------



## SebaFun

Ay que estupido que soy!!!! mucha pista di en eso...


Su turno desgraciado...hno:



:lol:


----------



## SebaFun




----------



## Xavimvd

A ver...


----------



## SebaFun

Fray Bentos barrio Anglo, ruta panorámica casi rambla Andres Montaño... en pleno río...entre el muelle del antiguo frigorífico y el frigorífico en sí mismo...


Uy, creo que fallé:doh:



:lol:


----------



## Xavimvd

:lol: Me olvidé que eras de ahí...

Era suficiente con "el muelle del Anglo" xD :lol:

Excelente, tu turno, joven ;-)


----------



## SebaFun

mmmmmm me vas comprando con lo de Joven, aunque vos sos más que yo, así que no queda muy bien:lol:


Podés llamarme Lobraus:lol:



Bueno... a ver donde está?


----------



## Xavimvd

Bueno, si te voy comprando espero contar con tu voto si un día se elige moderador a través de una elección, Lobraus 

De este no tengo dudas, está en la Rambla de Mercedes.


----------



## SebaFun

Te hubiera votado por lo de Lobraus... pero consideraré mi voto por ser tan botón y embocar de una:lol:


Su turno, es correctisimo estimado jovensisimo e inteligentisimo moderadorkay:


----------



## Xavimvd

¡Qué lindo cuando a uno lo tratan así! 

Igual desde que me salieron como diez canas tengo dudas sobre mi juventud veinti-y-algo-añera :lol:

Tuve que revisar bastante la colección de fotos hoy, a ver, ¿en dónde está este busto al Libertador Bernardo O'Higgins?


----------



## SebaFun

Eso es en el depto de Soriano?

Cardona?


----------



## Xavimvd

Mmm no, ni Cardona ni Departamento de Soriano.


----------



## SebaFun

Salto?


----------



## Xavimvd

Tampoco es Salto... No es al norte del Río Negro.


----------



## SebaFun

Rosario en Colonia?


----------



## Xavimvd

Mmm, no, no es Colonia.

La compliqué mucho? Igual a nivel departamento te vas acercando!

Enviado desde mi Samsung Galaxy S4 mediante Tapatalk.


----------



## SebaFun

Xavimvd said:


>


Ahora si la veo complicada...^^

hno:


:lol:


----------



## Xavimvd

No se qué le pasó... Es como la sexta cuenta que tengo desde que estoy acá y nunca me quedó así y, dudo que lo tenga saturado. Lpm, voy a ver sí lo soluciono, porque todo el hilo que tengo de Venezuela estaba acá :_(


----------



## Xavimvd

(Borrón y) cuenta nueva...


----------



## SebaFun

San José?


----------



## Xavimvd

SebaFun said:


> San José?



Exacto, si querés tirá algún espacio verde donde podría estar, igual ya te la doy por válida.

kay:


----------



## SebaFun

Parque José Enrique Rodó?


----------



## Xavimvd

El mismo, Seba :applause:



¡Te toca! Vamos a ver si con el movimiento atraemos a los parroquianos :lol:


----------



## SebaFun

:banana::banana::banana:

Soy un genio!:lol:



Bueno, acá vamos:


----------



## Xavimvd

En esta sí que quedé WTF? 

Tiene pinta de Interior, eso sí. ¿Tacuarembó?


----------



## SebaFun

Interior si, Tacuarembó nop...


----------



## Xavimvd

Ehhmm, ¿Treinta y Tres? ¿Cerro Largo?


----------



## SebaFun

Cerro Largo es correctisimo... ahora donde está?


----------



## SebaFun

Apúrese que me vuelvo ":grandpa:"


:lol:


----------



## Xavimvd

Salvo que sea una pequeña capillita, no la veo para Melo... será Rio Branco?

Enviado desde mi Samsung Galaxy S4 mediante Tapatalk.


----------



## SebaFun

Correcto!!!!:applause:

Se la doy por buena, seguimos jugando? Espero su turno!


----------



## Xavimvd

A ver, traigo una que no es de mi biblioteca, pero que está interesante porque es aérea, ¿Dónde está esta simpática localidad?


----------



## uruguay360

guenassss ... qué buena variante, una aérea ... la flauta...pueblito chico ... este del país?


----------



## SebaFun

Para mi que es Santa Catalina...


----------



## Xavimvd

No Uruguay, no es al este del país y Seba, tampoco es Santa Catalina.


----------



## SebaFun

Nuevo Berlín? puede parecer pero la verdad no estoy totalmente convencido.


----------



## uruguay360

bué ... es cierto... vine por lo de vetes !!!!
Río Negro?


----------



## SebaFun

No, tampoco...


----------



## uruguay360

Cerro Largo o Rivera?


----------



## SebaFun

Ninguno de los dos...


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Salto?


----------



## SebaFun

Nop...


----------



## Xavimvd

Quedan pocos departamentos al norte del río negro, si no es Tacuarembó, Salto, Río Negro ni Rivera, sólo queda preguntar:

¿Artigas? ¿Paysandú?


----------



## SebaFun

Artigas es correctísimo!!!! ahora la localidad, lugar o referencia...


----------



## Xavimvd

Tomás Gomensoro??


----------



## Pablito28

Seba, ese mural está en el pueblo Belén que es Salto no en Artigas. Incluso vos mismo le hiciste un hilo.


----------



## SebaFun

Y les dije que estaba dificil...


DISCULPEN!!!! Es correcto, está en Salto, disculpen pero se me traspapelaron los límites ya que se encuentra casi en el límite...

Sigan el turno, estoy abochornado...hno:


----------



## uruguay360

con razón YO no la sacaba .... !


----------



## SebaFun

Siga usted don Uru y me saca de este aprieto:lol:


----------



## Xavimvd

Su atención por favor, al señor Uruguay favor presentarse en Atención al Cliente... Ah, esa no era. :lol:


----------



## SebaFun

Bueno, seguila vos Xavi, o quien haya dicho depto. de Salto:lol:


----------



## Xavimvd

Quien señaló que estaba en Salto fue don Pablito. Yo de mientras dejo uno, para ir picando.


----------



## SebaFun

Metropolitano???:devil:


Que lindo update!:lol::rofl:


----------



## Xavimvd

Menos mal que no fui yo quien lo diseñé :lol:

Igual estás lejos del Metropolitano en la foto


----------



## SebaFun

Bueno, ahora si vamos a jugar en serio...

Interior del País?


----------



## Xavimvd

Sí, es en el Interior.


----------



## uruguay360

Sí, al sur ...


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Treinta y Tres?


----------



## SebaFun

Canelones?


----------



## uruguay360

No es Canelones.


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Tampoco es Treinta y Tres? Ehmmm ¿Cerro Largo?


----------



## uruguay360

Treinta y Tres es correcto ... se anima a afinar la puntería?


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Será el parque del Olimar? ¿Treinta y Tres capital?


----------



## uruguay360

no Xavi, no es la capital ...


----------



## Xavimvd

¿General Enrique Martínez, ex-La Charqueada?


----------



## uruguay360

yeeessss sirrrr !!! exactamente durante la semana de turismo ... se arma terrible campamento con fiestas de todo tipo. Tu turno Xavi.


----------



## Xavimvd

Veamos...


----------



## SebaFun

Pero esa no es la de Santa Lucía?


----------



## Xavimvd

No Seba, no es en Santa Lucia.


----------



## SebaFun

Departamento de Canelones?


----------



## Xavimvd

No es en Canelones...


----------



## SebaFun

San José?


----------



## Xavimvd

Para ese lado vas mal rumbeado Seba... No es San José


----------



## arac

San Carlos, y paso mi turno al que quiera, o como se manejen :goodbye:


----------



## Xavimvd

Andás cerquita Arac, pero no es San Carlos...


----------



## SebaFun

arac despuès de medio siglo de ausencia????????

Bueno, entonces Pan de Azucar?


----------



## Xavimvd

Tampoco Seba, no es Pan de Azucar...


----------



## SebaFun

Piriàpolis?


----------



## ilignelli_1990

Eso es en Aiguá!


----------



## Xavimvd

Piria no, Aiguá es correctooo 

Tu turno!


----------



## uruguay360

Ojalá vuelva Arac, él fue uno de los que me recibió cuando llegué ! y hacía mil años que no aparecía por aquí ... alguien tiene algo?


----------



## Xavimvd

Uruguay, si Ilignelli no anda en la vuelta y querés, tirá uno vos para ir picando.


----------



## uruguay360

me fijo enseguida, creo que sale algo... Ilignelli, otro histórico ! salieron todos los dinosaurios del armario ...


----------



## uruguay360

arrreeee !!!!


----------



## Xavimvd

Es Interior?


----------



## uruguay360

No, Xavi.


----------



## Xavimvd

Entonces es en Montevideo :crazy:

Está dentro de los bulevares?


----------



## uruguay360

tremendo su capacidad de síntesis y deducción !! :banana::banana:

Fuera de los bulevares.


----------



## Xavimvd

:lol: :lol:

¿Carrasco? ¿Malvín?


----------



## SebaFun

Prado?


----------



## Pablito28

Zona Costera?


----------



## uruguay360

Malvín es correcto, tire una aproximazción digna de sus vastos conocimientos ... che, quise subir una ampliacion y se me complicó con los períodos de prueba en image shack, dónde están subiendo las fotos?


----------



## SebaFun

Avenida Italia o rambla? 

En caso de denegativa de ambas, más cerca de cual está?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

quien se prende...


DSC_0254 por julioclavijoferraro, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Faaaaaaa, que rica!!!!

Dieta reloadedhno:


----------



## uruguay360

animal !!! Cachiiiiiii !!!!!! cómo anda? usté sabe que lo extraño !!


----------

